# Walty rigid fork



## 93EXCivic (Mar 12, 2018)

Has anyone had Walty make a titanium fork for them? How is/was it? How long does it take to hear back from them? 

Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

NRM I was thinking of another builder


----------

